# Poor image quality Sony Cybershot W520 digital camera



## mur2301 (Mar 15, 2014)

Please help...!!!

Images shot using Sony Cybershot W520 digital camera do not appear crisp at all when viewed on a computer monitor.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

